

Thought Driven Development a Methodology of Abile Development - edw519
http://littletutorials.com/2008/09/29/thought-driven-development/

======
Bluem00
I think that his argument is based on fundamentally different assumptions than
the Agile practices. One of the most obvious is the idea that programming is
engineering or architecture; however, there are quite a few people who
disagree that software can be developed this way. Robert Martin suggests that
programmers are craftsmen, not engineers; others suggest that gardening is a
good metaphor (<http://www.artima.com/intv/gardenP.html>).

The article implies that one must write all of your tests first when using
TDD, but it fails to mention that they don't need to all be written before the
first line of non-test code. When designing a bridge, one does need to design
it in great detail before beginning construction, but gardening can be
more...organic :)

------
jcromartie
TDD is great in Smalltalk, Ruby, and other late-bound languages. Otherwise
it's just a safety net against regressions.

I think that the author's point can be summed up as: think about what you need
to do, and then write the code to do it.

------
swombat
Fairly incoherent rant... not much value to be found in here.

------
sant0sk1
I was dead sure 'abile' was a typo until I reached the end of the post.

